# Scottish convoy to the THE event of the summer!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok guys................. who's up for a dander down to Gaydon on Saturday 15th July?

Thinking purely about myself, was thinking about leaving from the Kincardine Bridge at about 9am, we can make as many pick-ups along the way as you like then we'll blast down to Davidg's to make it a HUGE convoy from there...............................

Who's going:
Hev 8) 
PR  
Saint ? - did I see a threat you might join us  
MonTheFish :wink: 
HOMMER :?: 
jock 8) 
missTTopless  
ttnick :?:

anyone else?
go on, you know you want to!
Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Your peepers did not decieve you! I'm interested in going down there for a wee run - all I need to do is confirm when I am off my hols.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ahhh, that's why I'm in the job I am 8)

Just pull a sickie :roll: - oops, rogue will probably see this 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

now thats funny....I've booked the hotel just 5 minutes ago!!!!

count me in !!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: - count yourself added 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

can't get time off Hev, on call that weekend just have to look at the photo's


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DIRY,

Can we get Hev a Scotland Rep (deputy) sig pic made up


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

nutts said:


> DIRY,
> 
> Can we get Hev a Scotland Rep (deputy) sig pic made up


yahoooo!  - I've just got no patience  :roll: 
hehehehehe - Leg's working on my new sig too 

Thanks for the link Nutts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> can't get time off Hev, on call that weekend just have to look at the photo's


Boooooooooo, hisssssssssssss   

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: dont take the hissssssssssssssssssss :lol: 
hope you like the new job!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: dont take the hissssssssssssssssssss :lol:
> hope you like the new job!!!!


 :lol: 
was about to say "I haven't got it yet" but then I realised what job you were referring to :roll: - just as well the hair ain't going blonde eh?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: dont take the hissssssssssssssssssss :lol:
> ...


you not changed your hair yet :roll: evelyn will bring her stuff on sunday 
you can get it changed at the BBQ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


tomorrow night is the night!!!!

If you think I'm gonna let you lot supervise the transformation, think again :lol:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

watch out hev....once nutts has a hold of you he'll never let go


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Hev said:


> Ok guys................. who's up for a dander down to Gaydon on Saturday 15th July?
> 
> Thinking purely about myself, was thinking about leaving from the Kincardine Bridge at about 9am, we can make as many pick-ups along the way as you like then we'll blast down to Davidg's to make it a HUGE convoy from there...............................
> 
> ...


I am up for it Hev depends on 2 things i might have to work  and my badly kerbed wheels would have to be repaired....The latter being organised for next week... :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> I am up for it Hev depends on 2 things i might have to work  and my badly kerbed wheels would have to be repaired....The latter being organised for next week... :wink:


Stuff work!!! 

Ummm, daft question, what have the kerbed wheels got to do with it? We won't slag you too much :wink:

Ok, added to the list - kinda 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Would love to but I'll be on hols in Yorkshire then. Yes before you say Saint, I am having one UK holiday this year, passport gets a fortnight off! But if you all want to drop by enroute I'll fire up the BBQ!

Sausage anyone!


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Hev said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > I am up for it Hev depends on 2 things i might have to work  and my badly kerbed wheels would have to be repaired....The latter being organised for next week... :wink:
> ...


I am Detailer Hev..Every little detail an awe that :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> I am Detailer Hev..Every little detail an awe that :lol:


and men say women are vain! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Hev said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > I am Detailer Hev..Every little detail an awe that :lol:
> ...


Nice one :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My cruise is bigger than yours :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Darling, those who brag often are inadequate!

:lol:

Hev x
<competion now eh?>


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> Darling, those who brag often are inadequate!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


When you take me round the track. I'll show it to you and you can decide for yourself :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Darling, those who brag often are inadequate!
> ...


ahhh, now there is the important point ..................... I'll (ie ME!) take you round the track ........................ it takes a girl to show you how to drive!!!! :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No i just like having the crap scared out of me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

thrill-seeker eh? :-*

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh yes!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

there is however 1 flaw in your proposal - you are assuming HevNav will get you to the track in the first place   - but hey, you'll love it all the same! :-*

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hev said:


> Ahhh, that's why I'm in the job I am 8)
> 
> Just pull a sickie :roll: - oops, rogue will probably see this
> 
> Hev x


Lol, hey, I'd recommend the same thing :wink: 
I won't be able to go.
You're getting very near my 30th birthday with that date, and I've a sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get a few surprises leading up to it.

Rogue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Lol, hey, I'd recommend the same thing :wink:
> I won't be able to go.
> You're getting very near my 30th birthday with that date, and I've a sneaking suspicion that I'm going to get a few surprises leading up to it.
> 
> Rogue


ahhhhh! another youngster 

There you go Saint, Rogue is telling you to pull a sickie :wink:

Rogue, surprise them all and come down with us - we;ll have a party for ya!   

Hev x
btw - I don't see your name on the list for the BBQ on Sunday! :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ahhhi see youve got people dropping out on ya. Already  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

just get me and anna at the same place as sunday....you can give us a shout time wise after this weekend when you know how long it will take you to get down....I'm guessing about 20 minutes


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> just get me and anna at the same place as sunday....you can give us a shout time wise after this weekend when you know how long it will take you to get down....I'm guessing about 20 minutes


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - and don't worry, I know exactly how to get to Davidg's 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > just get me and anna at the same place as sunday....you can give us a shout time wise after this weekend when you know how long it will take you to get down....I'm guessing about 20 minutes
> ...


It won't be the same this year without some mug standing watching the cars on the bridge over the motorway.  :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Yip


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Come on guys .........................

I want to add more names to the list on page 1! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Come on folks... Even the woosy ones like me are heading to Gaydon this year, too scared to miss out on another great weekend! (Ok Hev may have influenced my decision slightly... given that she is now that all star Scottish rep....)

Only question that remains is should I cadge a life from Hev or give the red rooster an airing?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Come on folks... Even the woosy ones like me are heading to Gaydon this year, too scared to miss out on another great weekend! (Ok Hev may have influenced my decision slightly... given that she is now that all star Scottish rep....)
> 
> Only question that remains is should I cadge *a life *from Hev or give the red rooster an airing?


  :lol: 
we need a bigger convoy than the Duck's!!!!! - take the rooster 

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Only question that remains is should I cadge [b:1d7cw8ra said:


> a life [/b]from Hev or give the red rooster an airing?


  :lol: 
we need a bigger convoy than the Duck's!!!!! - take the rooster 

Hev x[/quote]

Oops, maybe I should have one of them as well......

Still undecided, although it could be fun, may have got another 3 points last Sunday though so will wait and see... Lovely man wanted to take my picture! That can get framed along with the parking ticket I got this morning! Humph! :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> > Only question that remains is should I cadge *a life *from Hev or give the red rooster an airing?
> ...


Oops, maybe I should have one of them as well......

Still undecided, although it could be fun, may have got another 3 points last Sunday though so will wait and see... Lovely man wanted to take my picture! That can get framed along with the parking ticket I got this morning! Humph! :x[/quote]
   
I hope you smiled for the camera ................ was 'Moaning Minnie' not driving?

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope, Minnie offshore!  (sorry that's bad........)

Good luck for tomorrow, you'll stun them with your outstanding wit and technical knowledge. Have the new shoes been in touch yet? :?:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Nope, Minnie offshore!  (sorry that's bad........)
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow, you'll stun them with your outstanding wit and technical knowledge. Have the new shoes been in touch yet? :?:


 :lol: 
Don't think the technical knowledge is gonna come into it tomorrow - its the agency first :?. As for the wit ................... so long as they don't label me as a half-wit I'll be fine :roll:

Contract signed, notice handed in (being held to my 11 weeks  cos they think they might struggle to find a replacement), new shoes happy to wait . Start date = 4th September . God it feels _really_ strange tho!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, Minnie offshore!  (sorry that's bad........)
> ...


Ah and we were planning to come and annoy the H*** out of you on your first day :lol: We are off to LA on the 4th 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Ah and we were planning to come and annoy the H*** out of you on your first day :lol: We are off to LA on the 4th 8)


 :lol: and you'd be made most welcome .................... but if I get my way tomorrow, you'll need to go to Wales to bug me 

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Whatever way, New Shoes are good to work for... fair to their staff and ni issues with expenses and stuff. Can't believe the tight gits want to hold you to 11 weeks notice though! I know they won't find a replacement with the same calibre, but me feels they are just playing silly beggers!

Good luck at Wrexham today.... Spoke to Steve this morning and he was tellign me that we won't get to visit in July unless or visit is all arranged via David? Do you want me to give him a phone?

I got good news today - I don't owe inland revenue nearly as much as I thought!! Yipee!


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

15 more to go......


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Am hoping the "tight buggers" give me the job Pam......but you never can tell :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Spoke to Steve this morning and he was tellign me that we won't get to visit in July unless or visit is all arranged via David? Do you want me to give him a phone?


Already organised with David ................. hmmmm, looks like I might have another interview whilst you are getting the grand tour :roll: :wink:



PR said:


> I got good news today - I don't owe inland revenue nearly as much as I thought!! Yipee!


    
Celebrate at Gaydon?! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm assumin g that all went well today then???

Miss TT - is that what you want though? :?:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

As usual, they don't give much away :? - although I was asked when I'd be available for another interview ................... funnily enough, we are in that area immediately after Gaydon :roll: ........... you might be touring the lab without me :wink:. Fingers crossed but will not hear until probably next week :?

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Neesd to do this only on one topic - is confusing me to shift from one to the other as I try to do my end of month VAT!!

Here's hoping about the job, although it's an enviable position that you are able to fall back on the other offer.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

keep it to the other thread then :lol: - there is soooooo much bleathering on there anyway, a few more ramblings aint gonna hurt :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Cut the grass today :wink: Will it last to Aug 5th?

Dx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Cut the grass today :wink: Will it last to Aug 5th?
> 
> Dx


ohhh it'll still be there on the 5th August .............. just 10 feet higher   Watch out for lions and tigers when you get back 

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Why what kind of wild life do you have in your back garden? It's bad enough up the road here! (And that's in the kitchen cupboard.... :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Why what kind of wild life do you have in your back garden? It's bad enough up the road here! (And that's in the kitchen cupboard.... :?


You got more of Humphrey's chums up there?  - Spooky needs sacked :lol:

Congrats on your new star    :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Billons of ants - much worse than lions and tigers, or Jac with a toot on :wink:

10ft tall? Perhaps I'll cut again next week and it'll only be 9ft 6in when we get back; much more manageable 

Nice to see you out and about on here Pam...business doing well? 

New job sorted Hev?  Up her or down there?

D x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Cut the grass today :wink: Will it last to Aug 5th?
> 
> Dx


Is that code for " I used some veet?" & should it really be in the powder room? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> New job sorted Hev?  Up her or down there?


Donno yet ..................... :? - I'll know more by the time you get back. They never give anything away at these things . Either way, start A new job on 4th Sep, just don't know which one 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

slg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Cut the grass today :wink: Will it last to Aug 5th?
> ...


"Veet"? Don't need it fella, it drops out out without any help 

D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > New job sorted Hev?  Up her or down there?
> ...


Good for you - even better to have a choice!

Nicer peeps up here :wink:

Dx


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe we should start a poll?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

PR said:


> Maybe we should start a poll?


On what?

Dx


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should start a poll?
> ...


How do you cut your grass?

Razor

Veet

Natural old age

teeth


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Was thinking about Hev's new job, but can discuss grass too! FInd that leaving it for your hubbie works quite well..... although I can claim to fame of lawnmower wheelies! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Was thinking about Hev's new job, but can discuss grass too! FInd that leaving it for your hubbie works quite well.....


I would love to have to choose between them 

Will you hire Moaning Minnie out to me please? I can't be bothered cutting my grass but I've no slave <oops> to do it for me :?



PR said:


> although I can claim to fame of lawnmower wheelies! :lol:


Ok, note to self ................... no go-karting for PR 

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

No, crap at that.... can't keep it on the track (big like my mind on my tax return)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

When are you planning to cruise south, Hev?

Is it the usual "pick-up point"?

I may be able to join you as far as Preston, then catch up with you again on Sunday morning. It's a football thing!

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> When are you planning to cruise south, Hev?
> 
> Is it the usual "pick-up point"?
> 
> I may be able to join you as far as Preston, then catch up with you again on Sunday morning. It's a football thing!


Yup, usual place .................... Kincardine Bridge @ 9am (I promise I'll be on time this time ). Cruise down to Davidg's pad (arriving between 12 and 12.30), the Yorkshire guys are meeting us at Dave's and then a HUGE convoy down to Gaydon 8)

You still got my moby number for the Sunday?

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

OK, I'll see you at 9am prompt and will peel off 20 or so miles short of Dave's place. I am staying overnight at the Marriott in Preston, Lancs.

Are you driving straight back on the Sunday?

Jock

8) 
PS Got your number.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fab 

I'm staying at Dave's on Sunday night (I think) but MonTheFish and co will be coming straight up.

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

yip I'm coming straight back to get the kids and get ready for work the next day.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

OK Dave, you can stop me from feeling lonely the last 200 miles of the return leg.

Jock


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi guys. Just got my room booked for Saturday night   . Am cadging a lift down with Hev and home with Jock . Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Hi guys. Just got my room booked for Saturday night   . Am cadging a lift down with Hev and home with Jock . Look forward to seeing you all.


You little fibber you weren't going :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

She felt sorry for me - aahhhhhh!!!

Jock

8)


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

....its Hevs fault. She twisted my arm so hard I had to say yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bully.... I'll go drop off another gas canister 'round her gaff.


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

....Hev almost had to stay the night at my house, either that or it was to be the community centre


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Bully.... I'll go drop off another gas canister 'round her gaff.


so it was YOUR fault :twisted:. missTTopless was facing the prospect of me landing on her doorstep and ambushing the washing machine ............... hmmmm, could have been interesting cos her t-shirts are not quite the same size as mine  :lol:. BTW, are you joining us or will we find out on the Saturday morning?

Oooooooooh, looking forward to the road-trip    ..................... guys, are ya ready for us girlies? :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Bully.... I'll go drop off another gas canister 'round her gaff.
> ...


Hev, that last bit could be taken completely the wrong way   :lol: :lol: :lol: . Off on holiday now. See you in just over a week.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


 :twisted:

Enjoy! ..................... I'm off too, see ya when I get back 8)

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Holidays are not allowed!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Holidays are not allowed!


Will you miss me? 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who?


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

HOlidays definately not allowed!! Some of us have to work for a living!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Who?


Who said that?



PR said:


> HOlidays definately not allowed!! Some of us have to work for a living!


You call a week with a dozen teenagers a holiday?  ................ swap ya :roll:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

anyone noticed how the threads go quiet when Hev's away ??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

was gonna post the very same comment last night.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev who?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> anyone noticed how the threads go quiet when Hev's away ??





saint said:


> was gonna post the very same comment last night.





jock said:


> Hev who?
> 
> Jock


just as well I'm back then :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh fug!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> oh fug!


awww, I've missed you too 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

ohhh here we go...another 10 pages coming up


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Ten - but there's a week to go???

Ahh, I get it you mean 10 pages TODAY!!!

Jock

:lol: 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> ohhh here we go...another 10 pages coming up


I'll just keep quiet then :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Is that the Stadium of Light behind your car in the pic?

Jock

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> Is that the Stadium of Light behind your car in the pic?
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol: :lol:


errrrrrrrr NO :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Ten - but there's a week to go???
> 
> Ahh, I get it you mean 10 pages TODAY!!!
> 
> ...


I've got a weeks worth of catching up to do 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the Stadium of Light behind your car in the pic?
> ...


... but I thought you were a Sunderland supporter!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I would love to be at least they get to win the Championship every other year :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I don't think you really mean that!

Jock

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> I don't think you really mean that!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Sometimes I dont know just to get that winning feeling .....then again nah :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

4 sleeps to go 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> 4 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x


What you doing Sunday ?? have you decided ? pm me :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 4 sleeps to go
> ...


Well there is some kinda car thing going on .................. I thought about going along ........................ do you know anything about it? :roll:

BTW - you have PM :wink:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

any idea of a time for the strathclyde park meet on saturday morning hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> any idea of a time for the strathclyde park meet on saturday morning hev?


9.20-9.30am ish ................ we won't be able to hang about much, aiming to get to Dave's about 12/12.30 since we are leaving his at 1pm . Hopefully ttnick and PR will meet at Strathclyde Park too.

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

no need to hang about for us..we should beat ya there.....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> no need to hang about for us..we should beat ya there.....


to Dave's   

hehehehe - did I mention .......................... only 4 sleeps to go 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > no need to hang about for us..we should beat ya there.....
> ...


Only 3 sleeps until we leave :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


hmph! pee on my parade why don't ya :roll: :-*

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > any idea of a time for the strathclyde park meet on saturday morning hev?
> ...


You doin a streak or a cruise :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


anything for you :wink:

BTW - 3 sleeps to go  

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Two


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Children, I should remind you both that I started it!

Jock

:roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i am being asked by my good lady what's going down dress wise for sat night?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> i am being asked by my good lady what's going down dress wise for sat night?


Matching Polo shirts m8


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

who invited the english onto our thread :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> i am being asked by my good lady what's going down dress wise for sat night?


Tiaras of course    - oh and probably jeans and girlie top

What about you Mr MTF?....................... you gonna make it out of trackies? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > i am being asked by my good lady what's going down dress wise for sat night?
> ...










?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


Hey, it's slg!!!!! :lol: (tee hee, and he can't defend himself just now :twisted Where are his socks? 

BTW - only 3 sleeps to go   (sorry jock, I'm toooooo excited :lol

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> who invited the english onto our thread :roll:


Just like old times we invaded [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > i am being asked by my good lady what's going down dress wise for sat night?
> ...


I bet he doesn't have a coat


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


hahahaha - missTTopless and I had that conversation this morning :lol:

Hev x
(3 sleeps  )


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

two


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmph! 3!!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ah... but what's more stupid looking?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i might bring a jacket in case if an emergency...but its tracksuits all the way


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


 :roll: - on their own, the tiaras look rubbish ................... when we model them, they look a million dollars :lol: ....................... do you want to borrow one? 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the most stupid prize goes to the bus driver :roll: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"model" .................. now there's a mental workout.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> "model" .................. now there's a mental workout.


  ........................ you KNOW we girlies make it look good 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I think the most stupid prize goes to the bus driver :roll: :lol:


Phew, thanks, am I relieved???

Jock

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

2 sleeps to go   

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x


One sleep wel to be exact 1/2 I am leaving from work tomorrow and I start at 0405


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

OMGUSFILCHCE


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

saint said:


> OMGUSFILCHCE


Maybe I am being obtuse, but I have no idea what that means :? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > OMGUSFILCHCE
> ...


oh my God ???????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x


PM sent Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 2 sleeps to go
> ...


PM read and replied to trev :wink:

hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Hope you two are not talking about me - who said I am paranoid?

:lol:

Jock


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Check out the Group Buy section :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


that's spookie  how did you know :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I told you to buy a newer blue one :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW does anyone know what saint means?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> BTW does anyone know what saint means?


No idea ...................... sometimes he REALLY is on a different planet from the rest of us :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > BTW does anyone know what saint means?
> ...


Only sometimes :?: :?:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[quote Check out the Group Buy section :wink: Hev x[/quote]

Why would I need another?

Jock

:lol: 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> [quote Check out the Group Buy section :wink: Hev x


Why would I need another?

Jock

:lol: 8)[/quote]
:lol: :lol: like it you must of had a good day at work jock :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > [quote Check out the Group Buy section :wink: Hev x
> ...


 :lol: :lol: like it you must of had a good day at work jock :lol:[/quote]

No, but I have got tomorrow off, which makes up for it!!

See you Saturday, Trev.

Who's meeting at Kincardine Bridge, Hev?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Kincardine Bridge
Hev 
Saint 
jock 
missTTopless 
ttnick 
trev??? you going????

Strathclyde Park
PR
MonTheFish
HOMMER

Am I missing anyone?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


No, but I have got tomorrow off, which makes up for it!!

See you Saturday, Trev.

Who's meeting at Kincardine Bridge, Hev?

Jock

8)[/quote]
sorry jock not going to the meeting have to work have a good time dont get to drunk :wink: evelyn's asking for you


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


sorry jock not going to the meeting have to work have a good time dont get to drunk :wink: evelyn's asking for you [/quote]

Sorry, I thought you were going, Trev.

I'll take Evelyn though!!!

:lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


you've lost the plot Hev :roll: said on the first page we could not go :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Sorry, I thought you were going, Trev.

I'll take Evelyn though!!!

:lol: :lol:

Jock[/quote]
 she is packing now :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock confussed me.............. I thought you'd been talking behind my back :lol:

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Sorry, nobody ever pays attention to what Hev says - even herself!!

By the way, what's confussed, Hev?

:lol: :lol: 
Jock


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

that coz I'm a girl? Typical man .................... never listens :roll:

Hev x
btw - will you pair sort out your quotes!!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> jock confussed me.............. I thought you'd been talking behind my back :lol:
> 
> Hev x


well you guy's have a great time it's going to be very quiet in Scotland with all you guy's away take care & have fun


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


I rest my case :roll:

trev, you'll just need to do our share of posting to make up for it :lol:

hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> that coz I'm a girl? Typical man .................... never listens :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> btw - will you pair sort out your quotes!!! :lol:


oooh listen to little miss scottish rep :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


But Hev, how was I to know what was going on, with you 2 talking behind my back all the time? :lol:

.. and you still haven't explained what confussed means!!

:lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


stuff that would have to be on the computer 24/7 and thats just your posts


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > that coz I'm a girl? Typical man .................... never listens :roll:
> ...


Someone has got to keep you rabble under control 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> But Hev, how was I to know what was going on, with you 2 talking behind my back all the time? :lol:
> 
> .. and you still haven't explained what confussed means!!
> 
> ...


Feeling paranoid again? 

Blonde moment with the spelling  ....................... should have known you'd pick up on it :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


we were trying to arrange your surprise 40th birthday party for sat :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> we were trying to arrange your surprise 40th birthday party for sat :lol:


40th    ............................. I thought you'd said 70th :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > we were trying to arrange your surprise 40th birthday party for sat :lol:
> ...


 i what!!!!! jock know's i would never say that  
bet youve got a big spoon in your hand :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


and it is gold plated! 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Huh, some of you people have no respect for your elders and betters.

Gold plated spoons in Carronshore, that's hardly likely. In fact finding cutlery there at all would surprise me, unless it's stolen!!! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> elders and betters.


One out of two is correct ...................... :roll:



jock said:


> Gold plated spoons in Carronshore, that's hardly likely!! :lol:


Someone has to drag the standards up :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock 
btw you been drinking!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > elders and betters.
> ...


You're right, I don't gamble.

Jock

8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[quote="trev"
8)[/quote]
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock 
btw you been drinking!!!!!! :lol:[/quote]

Never touch the stuff, Trev. As you well know!

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock
> btw you been drinking!!!!!! :lol:


don't worry, it'll be short-lived :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock
> ...


<ahem> quotes :?: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock
> ...


Drat, now you have been talking to someone about my performance in bed!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> [quote="trev"
> 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your on the ball tonight jock 
btw you been drinking!!!!!! :lol:[/quote]

Never touch the stuff, Trev. As you well know!

Jock

8)[/quote]

me thinks you have  if your in this mood at the weekend iam coming down its going to be a hoot :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


    :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Go on trev................you know you want to  ...................... and we girlies need someone else to pick on too :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


See I knew you were picking on me!! :lol:

Jock

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wish we could but work come's in the way again  
your going to have a hard enough time with Jock about :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<ahem> I think my quotes are prefectly adequate 8)

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hey what is going on here??????!

jock, did you edit your post ?........... coz I'm sure you told me to get my quotes sorted !!!!!!!!!! Now it has disappeared ........ no edit comment :?

trev - boooooooooo   

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> hey what is going on here??????!
> 
> jock, did you edit your post ?........... coz I'm sure you told me to get my quotes sorted !!!!!!!!!! Now it has disappeared ........ no edit comment :?
> 
> ...


Hev, don't know what you're on about, now you're getting paranoid!!

I am off down the pub (for my first pint Trev, honest) - see ya.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> hey what is going on here??????!
> 
> jock, did you edit your post ?........... coz I'm sure you told me to get my quotes sorted !!!!!!!!!! Now it has disappeared ........ no edit comment :?
> 
> ...


me thinks youve been drinking too .....edit posts.......golden spoons
what next :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > hey what is going on here??????!
> ...


have one for me m8 can see you from my hoose :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > hey what is going on here??????!
> ...


grey hairs  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I leave the laptop alone for half an hour and there is another 5 pages


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

funny that i was just saying the same to anna


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


I wish I could remember... hrm.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I leave the laptop alone for half an hour and there is another 5 pages





MonTheFish said:


> funny that i was just saying the same to anna


not guilty  - it was them!!!!

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I leave the laptop alone for half an hour and there is another 5 pages
> ...


I said that that you were getting paranoid, Hev - and this proves it!.

Jock

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

No more sleeps [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
What am I doing up and working at this time


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> No more sleeps [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> What am I doing up and working at this time


Sado :lol:

1 more sleep   

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > No more sleeps [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


5 of the pages are Hev's sleep countdown :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


I bet she sleeps in tomorrow and ends up being late!


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Dont worry guys, she has no chance of sleeping in when I am turning up on her doorstep tomorrow morning at 8.15 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


She might even get here with you in charge of directions as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I think we will bring my sat nav as backup....my sense of direction is worse than Hevs  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> I think we will bring my sat nav as backup....my sense of direction is worse than Hevs  :lol: :lol:


Nuff said :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

What time are the Strathy Park peeps meeting up at?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CraigKORE said:


> What time are the Strathy Park peeps meeting up at?


you coming?!   

9.20/9.30am ish ................... leaving Kincardine Bridge at 9am............ meet spot at Strathclyde Park is the hotel car park at the Glasgow end of the park (on the right immediately after you take the park turn off from the roundabout). We'll wait for ya 

Hev x


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Hev, still trying to sort some weekend plans just now but doubt i'll beable to make it all the way down for the event. Person I might be going with is up in arbroath so I would have to drive back on Sunday all the way up there then all the way back down to glasgow again and am working on Monday.

Really couldn't face doing all that driving no matter how much I love my TT! :lol:

Am thinking of going to Blackpool for the weekend though so thought what I could do is meet up with you's tomorrow morning at strath park and head down in a mini convoy as far as I can, untill where ever the cut off for Blackpool is anyway! 

Would you be meeting up with any other crusies before that Blackpool cut off point?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We are now at the holiday inn just 10 mins from gaydon  Where is everyone :lol: :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CraigKORE said:


> meet up with you's tomorrow morning at strath park and head down in a mini convoy as far as I can, untill where ever the cut off for Blackpool is anyway!
> 
> Would you be meeting up with any other crusies before that Blackpool cut off point?


We will be cutting off at junction 26 to go to Davidg's pad and meet up with Leg's mob ............... if you haven't jumped off the motorway by j26, come to Dave's and meet the rest then tag on to the BIG cruise until you need to head off (I can't be gassed looking in the car at the map to work out if j26 is before Blackpool :roll.

If your passenger is going to Arbroath, PR will be going back to Forfar on Monday :wink: ............... taxi 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> We are now at the holiday inn just 10 mins from gaydon  Where is everyone :lol: :roll:


Ummm, hate to break this to you .................... you are a tad too early  ..................... see ya soon  .................. 1 sleep to go :lol:

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> We are now at the holiday inn just 10 mins from gaydon  Where is everyone :lol: :roll:


Errr - the Best Western hotel?

:lol: 
Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > We are now at the holiday inn just 10 mins from gaydon  Where is everyone :lol: :roll:
> ...


Nah freebie at the Holiday inn for the weekend :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Freebie - you're not a Labour politician, are you?

:lol:

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


another freebie :roll:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone else still up working at this time of night too so they can go play for the weekend?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> Anyone else still up working at this time of night too so they can go play for the weekend?


yup! :?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

PR said:


> Anyone else still up working at this time of night too so they can go play for the weekend?


Just got home ,, so see you tomorrow


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
No more sleeps           

See ya all soon

Hev x :-*


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

hmmmm I'm sure I was to do something this morning :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> hmmmm I'm sure I was to do something this morning :roll:


Saw you come on line MSN thia morning.............. best get your best foot down


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

It's good to see that nobody has reported back on here about Hev getting lost on the way back from Gaydon yesterday - and blaming her Satnav - because it would have embarrassed her. 
 
So, I am glad that nobody has stooped so low to do thatt!!

:lol: :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> It's good to see that nobody has reported back on here about Hev getting lost on the way back from Gaydon yesterday - and blaming her Satnav - because it would have embarrassed her.
> 
> So, I am glad that nobody has stooped so low to do thatt!!
> 
> ...


She didn't???
Anyway I was gutted at your mishap ,how did you stay so calm I nearly killed Val Thursday night :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see that nobody has reported back on here about Hev getting lost on the way back from Gaydon yesterday - and blaming her Satnav - because it would have embarrassed her.
> ...


a. Yes, honest, it's true - but she claimed that it was the rest of us 1/2 hour ahead of her on the M6 that got lost. Typical woman! :lol:

b. Easy, didn't want to make a fuss as the guy owned up immediately and offered to put things right, which he did. ...........Oh, and the other reason is that I took his wife hostage and threatened to kill her if he didn't!

:lol: 
Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> It's good to see that nobody has reported back on here about Hev getting lost on the way back from Gaydon yesterday - and blaming her Satnav - because it would have embarrassed her.
> 
> So, I am glad that nobody has stooped so low to do thatt!!


<ahem>    
HevNav just doesn't like the toll road  :roll: ................. just as well, coz you lot cleared off and left PR behind and I caught up with her on MY route . Anyway, I had to give you something to have a go at me for :roll:.

I've had a fantastic time (as usual) and HUGE thanks to Dave & Julie for the bed and board last night - perfectly finished off a perfect weekend  :-*  :-*  :-*  :-*

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see that nobody has reported back on here about Hev getting lost on the way back from Gaydon yesterday - and blaming her Satnav - because it would have embarrassed her.
> ...


OK, so pray tell us what was your excuse for thinking Stafford was Knutsford .. and for stopping at the wrong service station earlier???

Jock


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> OK, so pray tell us what was your excuse for thinking Stafford was Knutsford .. and for stopping at the wrong service station earlier???


I distinctly heard someone say Warick Services :? :? :? and HevNav just doesn't see the toll road :x and I can't read service station names on a paper map when I'm driving 

Hev x
<bloody men, picking holes :lol:>


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Woe there, just too many excuses!!

When all else fails, try reading the road signs:lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> I distinctly heard someone say Warick ServicesHev x
> <bloody men, picking holes :lol:>


So why did you stop at Warwick then :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A cruise just isn't complete unless Hev has a detour............. completed my day when I heard 

Sorry we missed you though to say goodbye on the day :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A cruise just isn't complete unless Hev has a detour............. completed my day when I heard
> 
> Sorry we missed you though to say goodbye on the day :-*


I aim to please   

hmmm, just means I'll get a bigger hug next time :wink: :-* (when you shoot me of course :roll

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


OI!!!!!!

(this is as far as I've read so far!) I looked a lot better than that :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Hehehehehe  
So that'll be you back then eh?

Enjoy the holiday?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


It was great, thanks. Had to go & help unpack - was getting abuse for sitting on the computer as soon as I came home :roll:

Found out this morning that the town we were in had an internet cafe - 80 cents for 1/2 hr - wish I had known that - could have kept up with the drivel on here :wink: 

Sounds like Gaydon was good - Hevnav made an appearance after all!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> could have kept up with the drivel on here :wink:
> 
> Sounds like Gaydon was good - Hevnav made an appearance after all!!


Drivel? ............... what drivel????! :roll:

and it wouldn't be one of my cruises without a HevNav moment 

BTW - fancy cruise control (and I don't mean hitting HevNav with a big stick)? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66321

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice to meet everyone at the weekend, just don't ask me to remember all your 'proper' names! Had fun at Gaydon, was nice to just sit about relaxing in the sun (apart from the bollicking about the BBQ!).

A huge THANK YOU   to Dave and Julie for the board and lodgings. Slept like a log after drinking your booze and eating all your food!! Many many many thanks! (Let me know if I can return the favour anytime).

As for hevnav, pamnav is just as bad! I will back her up by saying I was told WARWICK services too for a petrol stop, only I missed the motorway exit, then tried to keep up with the rest of you..... (dave, Jock.....) and promptly found myself on the M6 and lost. Ddin't know where I was going because I'd forgotten to get the address for my pamnav, and my mobile was in the boot! :?

Fortunately hevnav was also at the Coos tail, and I then followed her!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

PR said:


> Fortunately hevnav was also at the Coos tail, and I then followed her!!


Say no more :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

PR said:


> Nice to meet everyone at the weekend, just don't ask me to remember all your 'proper' names! Had fun at Gaydon, was nice to just sit about relaxing in the sun (apart from the bollicking about the BBQ!).
> 
> A huge THANK YOU   to Dave and Julie for the board and lodgings. Slept like a log after drinking your booze and eating all your food!! Many many many thanks! (Let me know if I can return the favour anytime).
> 
> ...


You're not related to Hev, are you?

:lol: :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jock said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet everyone at the weekend, just don't ask me to remember all your 'proper' names! Had fun at Gaydon, was nice to just sit about relaxing in the sun (apart from the bollicking about the BBQ!).
> ...


I have to admit Magnav seems to think the speed limit on the A1 is 60 north of Dishforth and tries to send me up the A19


----------

